# Oil specs



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Would this oil be suitable for use in our cars. It is not Dexos 2 or acea 3 spec but all other information seems like it would be a usable product

[h=3]8012 Advanced European Performance Heavy-Duty 
Diesel Engine Oil 5W-30[/h]Ultra high performance (UHPD), low ash, heavy-duty diesel engine oil for modern low emission engines. Particularly suitable for use in EPA 2007 and EPA 2010, Euro V and Euro VI low emission compliant engines that utilize exhaust gas recirculation (EGR) and exhaust after-treatment devices such as diesel particulate filters (DPFs) with or without diesel oxidation catalysts (DOCs) and selective catalytic reduction (SCR). Provides up to a 3.3% improvement in fuel economy in US Class 6 to 8, and a 1.3% fuel economy improvement in European long haul operations when compared to SAE 15W-40 engine oil.

Applications: API CJ-4/SN; ACEA E6-12, ACEA E7-12, and ACEA E9-12; Mercedes-Benz MB 228.31, 228.51; MAN 3271-1, 3477, and 3677; MTU 3.1; Renault Truck RXD, RGD; RLD/RLD-2, and RLD-3; Deutz DQC IV-10LA; JASO DH-2; Cat ECF-3; Cummins CES 20081; Detroit Diesel DDC Power Guard 93K218; Mack EO-O Premium Plus-07; Volvo VDS-4 and CNG.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nope. CJ-4 spec oils are not suitable. You need a low-ash oil. That will not work unless you want to start saving up for emissions equipment replacements.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I second that. It must meet either (or both) Dexos 2 or acea C3


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Not suitable and that's coming from a guy who doesn't put all my marbles into a fancy sticker on the bottle.

Saps is too high even though it says low ash. Cj-4 gives it away.


----------

